# transfér itunes  d'ipad vers un imac



## Michke (17 Juin 2011)

bonjour , suite un nettoyage dans itunes de mon imac , j'ai par erreur effacé 2-3 chansons au quel j'y tiens  , 
or elles se trouvent sur mon ipad.

comment les récupérer et les replacer dans l'itunes de mon imac .

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Juin 2011)

Michke a dit:


> bonjour , suite un nettoyage dans itunes de mon imac , j'ai par erreur effacé 2-3 chansons au quel j'y tiens  ,
> or elles se trouvent sur mon ipad.
> 
> comment les récupérer et les replacer dans l'itunes de mon imac .
> ...



Je pense qu'en faisant une synchro ça devrait être récupéré non ?


----------



## Michke (17 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je pense qu'en faisant une synchro ça devrait être récupéré non ?




non la synchro va dans le sens  imac >> ipad  pas le contraire .


----------



## Michke (20 Juin 2011)

tout est ok , avec Song exporter pro ça fonctionne super  bien , 

pas facile au début de retrouver la procédure à suivre , une traduction du site m'a fortement facilité la tâche.


----------

